# Lg Kp500



## erm! (Jan 3, 2009)

i got the new LG cookie for christmas , 
but i cant seem to download pictures from my phone to my computer i use the USB cable but everytime i try to click CONTENTS , its comes up with ''fail to connect to the mobile handset, please check COM port and connect in idle screen. Due to the multifunction, despite the idle screen it can be failed to connect'' i have looked threw all the booklet that came with the phone but i cant find anything to do with this problem?

what do i do, how do i get it working?


----------



## ross127 (Jan 31, 2009)

you may have chosen the wrong connection mode...
too change this
go to 
top menu
settings
connectivity
USB connection
snd choose what type of connection


----------



## pinklady731 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have same prob, but have no screen,and need to save all my pics etc,b4 i send it back,is there any thing i can do???


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello there!
My son has a problem with his LG KP500. He was randomly flicking through the screens when he went into an area which requires an 8 digit PUK number. He had never been to that area before, so didn't have a PUK number that he could plug in to get out of the screen. Now his phone is stuck on that screen permanently, unable to be used in any other way. He has taken out the battery and the sim card, but when he started the phone up again it went straight back to the PUK screen. Help!
Cheers,
HS


----------



## janatan (Mar 25, 2010)

im sorry to i post my problem here mabye here it's not right place but 
i was searching on the internet and i find out this page about 
LG KP500
i have problem with my phone 
in every time or when i press the contacts i get screen with this message 

(((( SIM INITIALISING )))) 


and really i dont know what i have to do 
so i hope there is somebody can help me or advise me 

thnx for your time


----------



## ross127 (Jan 31, 2009)

They all do that, you just have to wait for it to load up, if it continues after 5 minutes, take that battery out and put it back in, restart it, wait 2 minutes then try to enter your contacts.


----------



## janatan (Mar 25, 2010)

ross127 said:


> They all do that, you just have to wait for it to load up, if it continues after 5 minutes, take that battery out and put it back in, restart it, wait 2 minutes then try to enter your contacts.


thnx for repley bro 
but it's almost 1 week i have this problem
i dont think it's going to load up for ever


----------



## automechanixz (May 15, 2010)

hi guys!! need help on my KP 500.. i got a failed msg on top of the main screen but there was no msgs left in my drafts and outbox folders.. pls help..


----------



## meghac (Oct 4, 2010)

hi!
i m using kp500
I can't get any sound at all, no music, can't hear calls or anybody on the other end of the phone. 
but no problem while using earph
plz help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

EVERYONE - start your own thread do NOT post new problems into someone elses topic.

Remove and reinsert the battery to get the phone to reset. Aside from that, take it in for service.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from the fact that is a computer site, and this forum is for sound card issues, based on the number of views for this topic, I'd say the phone is a piece of crap.


----------

